# not golden - found in submerged crate



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

Two-year-old dog found in crate, partially submerged in stream near Olympic View Golf Club. this story was in my local paper today.

how anyone could be so heartless and crule is unimaginatable.

A dog is supposed to be forever...a family memeber...but if you can not care for it there are rescue organizations and places out there to take it. 
leaving it in a submerged cage with no way to escape is possibly one of the crulest acts anyone could do.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It never ceases to amaze me how cruel and cold hearted people can be. So wonderful that someone took the time to help the poor dog out!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is so tragic.


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah it brought tears to my eyes. what amazing people..and one lucky dog.
I have no doubt this pup will not be in that shelter long. it is a no kill, and when stories like this hit the paper the adoption lineup is a mile long.


----------



## knepp1bj (Jun 25, 2009)

I just emailed them to see if she still available. no word yet...i would 100% totally adopt her and give her a loving home


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Knepp*

Knepp

Did you ever get a reply?


----------



## knepp1bj (Jun 25, 2009)

i got a reply from the guy who wrote the article saying he has not heard anything back but she was taken here

BC SPCA: Main

i have been trying to contact them...

such a horrible thing to such a great dog. Germans are great and i think are a bit like pits where as people think they are all mean dogs, my g/f grew up with them and until i met her i thought that as well. now i love them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So cruel, so heartless, just when I think I've seen or heard it all, something else comes along that is so far worse. What is wrong with man kind????????

Such a beautiful Shepherd, good luck knepp1bj, hope the adoption works out for you.


----------



## knepp1bj (Jun 25, 2009)

well finally got a hold of the right people, she has been adopted and is doing great!

thats good news


----------

